# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  پروژه مشاور املاک

## aliramazani

سلام.
من یک پروژه مشاوره املاک نوشتم که کلی اشکال داره.

اطلاعات را وقتی در فرم وارد می کنم پیغام ارسال شد میده ولی وارد دیتابیس sql server نمی کنه.

کلیدهای حذف و ویرایش و جستجو هم مشکل داره.

شما را به خدا هر کی می تونه تکمیلش کنه بسم ا... خیلی نیاز دارم همین چند روزه باید تحویل بدم.

چیز خاصی نداره.

پایگاهش هم اس کیو اله.

من بک آپ پایگاه را به همراه کدها ضمیمه کردم.

هرکی بزرگی کرد و درستش کرد اشکالاتم را هم بگه.

یه دنیا ممنون/

----------


## mohammad87

سلام لطفا بانك اطلاعاتي هم كه درست كرديد بزاريد.

----------


## aliramazani

بانک در فایل ضمیمه هست. از دیتابیسم در sql بک آپ گرفتم گذاشتم اینجا.

----------


## linux

> سلام.
> من یک پروژه مشاوره املاک نوشتم که کلی اشکال داره.
> 
> اطلاعات را وقتی در فرم وارد می کنم پیغام ارسال شد میده ولی وارد دیتابیس sql server نمی کنه.
> 
> کلیدهای حذف و ویرایش و جستجو هم مشکل داره.
> 
> شما را به خدا هر کی می تونه تکمیلش کنه بسم ا... خیلی نیاز دارم همین چند روزه باید تحویل بدم.
> 
> ...


این پروژه دانشگاه هست؟

----------


## mohammad87

ما كه پسوند mdf يا ldf نمي بينيم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aliramazani

moshavere amlak.bak این بک آپ پایگاه داده هستش.

چطور باید خود بانک اطلاعاتی را بگذارم اینجا؟

آره پروژه دانشگاهه.

تورو خدا هر کی می تونه کمکم کنه.

----------


## mohammad87

دوتا فايل هست كه پسوندش mdf  ldf هست ؟ اونا رو بزار

----------


## aliramazani

فایل moshavere amlak.mdf و فایل moshavere amlak_log.ldf اصلا نمیشه کپیشون کرد و پیغام خطا میده.

----------


## mohammad87

ممكنه سرورتSql به اونا وصل باشه اول قطع كن بعد بفرست ....

----------


## aliramazani

قطع کردم بازهم نشد !

----------


## razavi_university

نيازي به فايل هاي MDF نيست اسكريپت ساخت بانكت رو هم بفرستي ميشه رويه SQL خودمون اجرا كنيم و بانك رو بسازيم

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوست عزیز ،
چند راه پیش روی شماست :
1)سروری که دیتابیس شما در آن وجود دارد را Stop کنید ، سپس فایلهای مورد نظر را کپی کنید و مجددا" سرور را Start کنید :
جهت Start کردن Instance پیش فرض SQL :

net start MSSQLSERVER

جهت Stop کردن Instance پیش فرض SQL :

net stop MSSQLSERVER

2)بر روی دیتابیس مورد نظر راست کلیک کرده و سپس گزینه All Tasks و سپس Take Offline را انتخاب نمایید و پس از کپی فایلها گزینه Bring Online را انتخاب کنید ،
3) از ابزارهایی همچون Microsoft SQL Server Database Publishing Wizard 1.1 جهت تولید اسکریپت دیتابیس استفاده نمایید ،/

----------


## aliramazani

> نيازي به فايل هاي MDF نيست اسكريپت ساخت بانكت رو هم بفرستي ميشه رويه SQL خودمون اجرا كنيم و بانك رو بسازيم


بک آپی که از پایگاه داده گرفتم را در پست اول پیوست کردم.

----------


## razavi_university

> بک آپی که از پایگاه داده گرفتم را در پست اول پیوست کردم.


برای تولید اسکریپت از دیتابیس روی آن کلیلک راست کنید و از گزینه Tasks گزینه Generate Scripts رو انتخاب کنین. تنظیمات رو می تونین به صورت پیش فرض بگذارید سپس چیزهایی که می خواهید از قبیل Table و View و SP و ... رو تیک می زنید.
در پایان اسکریپت رو برای شما می سازه و با اجرا اون روی هر سیستم دیگه که SQLServer داشته باشه دیتابیس تون ساخته میشه
البته فکر نمی کنم لازم باشه بگم که هیچ اطلاعاتی از جداولتون در این حالت منتقل نمیشه(در صورت نیاز میتونین همون BackUp رو روی اون برگردونین)

----------


## aliramazani

من می خوام یه جوری دیتابیسم را بگذارم اینجا که بقیه هم بتونند روی کامپیوترشون ریستور کنند و جداولم را ببینند.

----------


## razavi_university

> من می خوام یه جوری دیتابیسم را بگذارم اینجا که بقیه هم بتونند روی کامپیوترشون ریستور کنند و جداولم را ببینند.


دوست عزیز من که عرض کردم. 
از روشی که گفتم اسکریپت رو ایجاد کنین و اینجا بگذارید دوستان با اجرای اون دیتابیس خام شما رو بدون رکوردهای جداولش خواهند داشت و برای اینکه رکوردهای اون رو هم داشته باشند BackUp شما رو روی اون Restore می کنند 
ولی بدون دیتابیس، BackUp رو نمیشه استفاده کرد یا اطلاعاتش رو استخراج کرد چون صرفا شامل رکوردهاست و شمای جداول شما در اون وجود نداره

----------


## aliramazani

آهاااان من تازه متوجه شدم. ممنون از راهنماییتون. به محض این که دیتابیس را ایجاد کردم آپلودش می کنم.

----------


## aliramazani

از روشی که فرمودید دیتابیسم را ایجاد و ضمیمه کردم.

----------


## aliramazani

دوستان کسی این مشکل ما را حل نکرد ؟؟
razavi_university دستم به دامنت !

----------


## Mahdi-563

دوست عزيز برنامه من اصلا قصد توهين ندارم ولي عزيزم برنامت اصلا اصولي نوشته نشده يه نفر بايد كلي وقت بزاره تا متوجه بشه چي به كجاشت اگه يه لطفي مي كردي نام كنترل هاتو حداقل يه اسم درستي قرار مي دادي برنامت قابل فهم تر بود.
ضمنا خودت اگه برنمت بعد برنامت به مشكل بخوره خطايابيش خيلي سخته...
موفق باشي.

----------


## msh487

باید SQL serveret رو stop کنی

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

اين الان برنامس؟

----------


## VB.NET2005

فک کنم ! ! !

----------


## Mahdi-563

من نمي‌دونم اين دوسمون ازش چطور سر در ميارن ولي من كه نتونستم.

فكر نكم با اين وضعيت بشه روش كار كرد.
باي

----------


## aliramazani

بابا دیگه ضایع ام نکنید ... شما هم جای من بودید از این بدتر بود.  صب تا شب سر کار ، دانشگاه را هم که همش غایب ، جزوه هم که هیچ ... اول کارمم که هست... راستش خودمم ازش سر در نیاوردم !


بگذریم. 

برنامه زیاد سنگینی نیست. یعنی پروژه ام زیاد سنگین نیست. حالا هر کی می تونه که کمک کنه درستش کنم هر کسی هم که وقت داره اصلا یه برنامه کوچولو از نو برام بنویسه یه دنیا ممنونش میشم. خیلی وقت ندارم.

----------


## Mahdi-563

دوست عزيز خوب اگه تاز كاري كتاب استاد هاشميان واسه مطلعه خوبه راستي مگه غبلا زبان ديگه‌اي كار نكرده‌اي؟
به هر حال مشكلي داشتي من پشدتم ولي اسم كنترل‌هاتو درست كن اولين قدمه ديگه!!

----------


## aliramazani

ممنون از لطفتون. فعلا اسم کنترل ها را درست کنم. بعد دوباره میام.

----------


## aref_hp

> قطع کردم بازهم نشد !


 برو پایین رو ماشبن sqlserver دابل کلیک کن stop که کردی تو program file شاخه sql قسمت data که رفتی amlak.mdf و amlak.ldf رو کپی کن اگه بازم نشد قبل ار کپی کردن اصلا برو سرویس sqlserver رو disable کن حتما کپی میشه

----------


## a1053r

دوست من من براتون تکمیل می کنم
لطفا به من ایمیل بزنید 
a1053r@gmail.com

----------


## a1053r

دوست من من براتون تکمیل می کنم
لطفا به من ایمیل بزنید 
a1053r@gmail.com

----------


## a1053r

دوست من من براتون تکمیل می کنم
لطفا به من ایمیل بزنید 
a1053r@gmail.com
اگه لازم باشه بانک اطلاعاتی رو خودم واستون درست میکنم

----------

